# kicker compents in my car



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

what do ya think


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

this Pioneer Premier 12"(ts-w5000spl) *fuckn thumps*


----------



## J.U.R. (Apr 4, 2005)

kicker stereo's rule


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J.U.R._@Apr 4 2005, 09:44 AM
> *kicker stereo's rule
> [snapback]2950738[/snapback]​*


Maybe they do to a 14 year old kid from Holland...


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

What model are the components I have a set of resolution rs5's sitting around in a box doing nothin,just wondering how those sound they look like the same thing


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

amp in the back window.....not very cool.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 4 2005, 12:38 PM
> *amp in the back window.....not very cool.
> [snapback]2951412[/snapback]​*


Literally...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 4 2005, 01:21 PM
> *Literally...
> [snapback]2951522[/snapback]​*


lol, that was my point


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 4 2005, 01:35 PM
> *lol, that was my point
> [snapback]2951582[/snapback]​*


Great minds think alike! :cheesy:


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

whats wrong w/ an amp being there??

kicker resolution sounds good to me...

if anyone wants to knock they need to think twice about what site this is, cause it aint no fuckin forums for mutherfuckin fanatics...its a forum for LOWRIDERS...

i am not tryin to judge anyone, or anyone here I am just sayin -from my POV the speakers are nice


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

the amp bein in the back window probably gets alot of direct sunlight, not to mention its screaming "steal me"


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Apr 5 2005, 12:50 AM
> *whats wrong w/ an amp being there??
> 
> kicker resolution sounds good to me...
> ...


last i checked, this was "car stereo" on a lowrider website......fair game in here boi.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 4 2005, 09:46 AM
> *Maybe they do to a 14 year old kid from Holland...
> [snapback]2950744[/snapback]​*


Isn't dat vierd!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Apr 5 2005, 01:50 AM
> *whats wrong w/ an amp being there??
> 
> kicker resolution sounds good to me...
> ...


Actually, the Resolution components are some of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard. They don't get the credit they deserve. I'm actually looking for a set of 5.25's for myself, but they havn't been made in a few years.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

for the record, and i shoulda put this in my other post.
amp next to window=sun hits amp directly=amp gets REALLY hot=amp blows up, and the other thing, nice advertising, you trying to get something stolen?


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

are you serious??? You can't be....

*1*That car is tinted, incase you didn't see it in my other post (lower sunlight, lower heat)
*2*I am willing to bet no amp has EVER blown up due to sitting in the sunlight.
*3*That car stays in a garage, unless its being drove.
*4*I sold the car 2 days ago SO, I could care less....

*Iban-*I was impressed with kicker mids. The tweets sounded very nice as well, but the kicker 65x4 I had for them was too much power. I was running a Pioneer Premier Deh-p960mp (6.5 pre-outs) with the gain all the way down, and the tweets would clip occasionaly at high volume. Other than that AWSOME!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Apr 7 2005, 08:54 AM
> *
> 2I am willing to bet no amp has EVER blown up due to sitting in the sunlight.
> [snapback]2966792[/snapback]​*


you want your amps to run cool...run them hot..bad things happen.


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

HOW THE *FUCK* is it not going to be running cool when the windows are down?

1. Thats the only time I have ever installed an amp in that location. I thought it looked good, and that it complemented the other kicker componets and 6x9s.

2. Like I said, I sold the car...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

chill the fuck out dude...

say it's 100 degrees outside...your car sits in a parking lot for a couple hours...it's gonna get hot in there..then you get in, drive away..system blastin'...
that amp is already gonna be past it's operating temparature just by sitting there!! 

Think about why people incorporate fans and ventilation systems into their amp racks...not just cuz it looks cool, that's for sure.

just because you sold the car doesn't mean you can't learn anything....


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

And I know bad things happen...

I have never blown up any stereo equitment in my life. I am going ten years in this car audio stuff. Im not sayin I am a genius or nuthin, I'd just like to think I know what I am doing. 

I was going to mold end caps for that kicker amp, but the buyer wanted the car...


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

I am just fuckin around... its all good


I don't usually start blastin my system when I leave somewhere, I have too many tickets...and I know its not good for the sys

I don't usually listen to music loud, I just like to think of it as a backup

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea, i was just giving a very common scenario of what could happen...and why it's not a good idea to mount amps in the back window.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 5 2005, 05:46 AM
> *Actually, the Resolution components are some of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard.  They don't get the credit they deserve.  I'm actually looking for a set of 5.25's for myself, but they havn't been made in a few years.
> [snapback]2955345[/snapback]​*


hey there im glad to hear that I have aset i got a few years ago still new in the box ive never used,i got them cheep when they were brand new and they were going for like 8 hun canadian here at future shop back in the day


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

Nice


----------

